# Roos or pullets?



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

These are my blue andalusian chicks at 2 months. I know at least 1 is a roo and 1 is a pullet, not real sure about the 3rd one. If roo it holds it's tail differently and the comb is not quite as developed and red. Opinions pls...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

2 roos and a pullet is my guess.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Kinda what I'm thinking, too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

2 pullets, and I think the first one -I can't really tell but I don't see any long narrow saddle feathers yet. It does stand differently.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I guess we'll all see together as they get a little older. They're barely 2 months old if that right now, at least according to the purchase date.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love those chickens!They're on my list for the next batch...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What is their behavior like?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I saw some "yellow buttercup" chicks at TSC a couple of days ago. They were beautiful!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm going with 2 Roos also


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm pretty much convinced that's right!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

My guess is the first and second pictures are the roosters, the third picture is your pulllet.


----------

